# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Dugotrajne gljivice nakon poroda

## rapica

Pozdrav svima!
Za vrijeme trudnoće sam u tri navrata imala gljivice kojih sam se uspješno riješila vaginaletama. Nakon trudnoće, vjerojatno zbog hormona i pada imuniteta već mi se 6 mjeseci neprestano vraćaju gljivice kojih se nikako ne mogu riješiti (prije mjesec dana smo se i ja i suprug liječili Difencan kapsulama, Canesten kremom, Polygynax vaginalete, Ortgynest ovulae vaginalete) i nakon kratke pauze opet su se vratile. Molim pomoć, pop... ću više s njima!!!! NE znam više što da radim, prije toga sam ih imala jednom u životu i to nakon antibiotika.
Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima...

----------


## mary anne

Pozdrav!
Ja sam dobila gljivice nakon poroda, otprilike nakon mjesec dana.Muž i ja smo pili neke tablete,canesten krema ja i vaginalete i još sam pila nekakve pilule.Sad mi papa test nije u redu,pa sam malo u panici.

----------


## Arijana

Rapica i mary anne, da vam pričam o gljivicama prije trudnoće, za vrijeme trudnoće, nakon trudnoće..  :Laughing: 

Katastrofa... jedino mi je Diflucan malo pomogao, tj. imala sam veću pauzu između infekcija, a kad se  i pojave budu u blažem obliku. 
Čekam da prođe određeni period pa ću ga opet ponovit, samo ovaj put ću tražit veču dozu ili duže liječenje, jer 1 kapsula od 50mg mi se čini malo.

Jedino pozitivno je što me "podstanari" više ne svrbe, baš lijepo od njih  :Grin:

----------

